# U.S Title '93 Track/Drift Skyline that does not have..?



## Howeidse (Sep 14, 2016)

I am personally buying a '93 Track/Drift Skyline that does not have a U.S Title. Can I register it at my local DMV in order to drive it on the road? And yes, the car is already in the U.S. I am buying from a private seller.


----------

